# Chrome or Alloy wheels.



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I looking to buy wheels for my burgandy 94 Sentra.
Almost every company this year offers a huge selection of Chrome wheels.

I have hardly seen any chrome wheels on a Sentra especially a burgandy one. Do think they will look right or out of place? 

or should I just stick with the grey alloy wheels? 

The wheels I like are the KMC Spawn...Does anyone know how I can see what my car looks like with these on. I know Tirerack has a program but, they don't sell these wheels.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You can always get any 4x100 rim out there (non-chrome) and then paint it your desired color. Thats the cheapest way. Or powdercoat them to your taste (more expensive than DIY painting).

Seth


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

I think chrome would look good with the burgandy. I just talked my friend into chrome wheels for her burgandy explorer, and they look good with that color.

Just don't get 22's or something  

As far as seeing what they would look like on your car, if you can get a good shot of the wheel by itself, I'm sure there are many on the board that could photoshop them on to a picture of your ride.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I can photoshop you a chrome wheel on your car, just send a pic of the wheel and the car... I would personally get a set of b14 SE-R wheels... the stock ones... my FAVORITE wheels. Just send me a picture.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey DryBoy

What's you e-mail?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd go with either silver painted or natural machined aluminum rims, not the chrome ones.My favorite is the SE-R 15(but isn't it everyone's?)In my opinion, you also shouldn't go any larger than a 16(maybe a 17)or the car will look silly and be more prone to wheel damage.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chrome is old school.... heavy, bad for suspension, hard to clean...etc... go with alloy


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

chrome is too bling bling for me... I like the more sporty look of alloy, at least I think it looks more sporty!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

is that your car with those rims???

-James


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey James your good...I've got the same car but a 2dr. 

Are those the KMC Spawn wheels? Can you make them 15"


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait a minute... that ride looks firmiliar... oh shit... that's my ride! Hey DryBoy, you could've at least asked if you could borrow the pics LOL J/K . At least now I know what it looks like with chrome rims.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think chrome rims look out of place on any small car. Too ghetto for me.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sorry about stealing your car, I just went on cardomain and looked up burgandy sentra and it was the first to pop up! next time I'll ask!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thats chrome from the side... still 17's I just forgot to post it up before.


----------

